# How long before birth did you have more frequent bowel movements?



## YorkieMom

I'm 36 weeks right now, but over the past week I've been having a lot more frequent bowel movements. I know diarrhoea is a sign of labour, but what about just an increase in bowel movements? Before I used to be so constipated (even before getting pregnant it could be days without going), but now it's anywhere from 1-4 times a day - and not little pellet poos either - these are big ones, and I honestly didn't know it was possible to go so many times in a day and have so much come out (sorry way TMI!). They're slightly looser stools, but no where near diarrhoea. Basically what I want to know is how far in advance did your body start preparing and emptying it self before birth? My due date is Aug 29th, but with the increase in bowel movements already at 36 weeks is this a sign baby may come early? :shrug:


----------



## Lauki

I'm afraid I started having this around 36/37 weeks as well :(. But Soph wasn't born until 10 days overdue!

He might come soon! Every body is different! Good luck and enjoy your last few weeks (sleep while you can :haha:!)


----------



## tu123

About a week before vs. being constipated throughout most of the pregnancy (apart form the first few weeks).

Waters broke at 6.30 and contractions came in one go by 4pm with horrendous diarrhoea.

Good luck! Maybe a good sign!


----------



## YorkieMom

tu123 said:


> About a week before vs. being constipated throughout most of the pregnancy (apart form the first few weeks).
> 
> Waters broke at 6.30 and contractions came in one go by 4pm with horrendous diarrhoea.
> 
> Good luck! Maybe a good sign!

Oh gosh! So it really could be any time huh? For you it was a week after, but for the person above it was almost a whole month!! I'd be really interested to hear what others have to say as well. Last night I was feeling nauseous and really had to go poo, so did at about 2am, then this morning when I woke up & before I got out of bed I had the sudden urge again, so had to get up & go again! I'm not used to going so much, but thankful as i feel a lot better than holding it in for days and days!


----------



## vaniilla

I didn't have any problems during pregnancy with my bowls but about a week before I went into labour it became more frequent


----------



## HungryHippo

I didn't have them until the morning of the birth, after my water broke and I was in the hospital. They were runny and small (like the size of baby snakes - weird - sorry!) I, too, was looking for them - hoping LO was on her way. She ended up being 2 days past-due.


----------



## SamiraNChris

I started about 2 weeks before! and i was still going when my contractions started! i had about 3 poos a day sometimes!!! xx


----------



## Jellycat

I had loose movements from 34 weeks. My Lo was 13 days overdue and my waters broke at home yet I became constipated.


----------



## JaniceT

I had normal healthy bowel movement through my whole pregnancy except for a few days in 1st Tri with constipation. No increase of bowel movement prior to delivery.


----------



## holidaysan

About 3 days before. He was born 1 day early. Every day counts when your waiting lol


----------



## YorkieMom

Hmmm sounds like my body is getting ready for birth, but there's really no way of telling how soon he will come.


----------



## Eleanor ace

I had lots of bowel movements (like 5-7 a day) for like the last 2 months of my pregnancy. I was 2 weeks overdue, and had a 'clear out' at the start of my labor (once contractions had started) and it was a a totally different experience- I didn't have to go again for another 3 days after that :haha:


----------



## kes_a

i never noticed increased bowel movement.infact im pretty sure it didnt increase


----------



## Seity

Never, I was actually constipated.


----------



## Hopefulk

I know this is old but anyone else have any experience?

Tmi but I went 5 (yes FIVE) times yesterday! And three today. Not diarrhoea like - just normal poo. And I've been having more frequent tightenings but have irritable uterus so they aren't actual contractions - maybe the two are connected?

I'm 37+3 and wondering if it's a normal way for body to begin to prepare for birth but not sure if it's over a few days or weeks?


----------



## MindUtopia

Just as contractions were starting up, had a bloody show at the same time, which was about 11 hours before my daughter was born. Nothing at all beforehand (actually I really didn't have any signs of labour beforehand). She was born at 37+5.


----------

